# RAR Outdoor Services looking for subs in MD



## Joe Pritchard (Sep 12, 2007)

We are a Baltimore based company looking for experienced subcontractors to work throughout the Baltimore/DC metropolitan area.

We have a need for:

 Walk crews
Plow trucks w/operators
Loaders w/operators
Salt Trucks

We pay quickly and top $.

Please contact Joe Pritchard 410-486-9080 x118 or [email protected].


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Joe
I tried emailing you but it was kicked back. please reach out to me at [email protected]


----------

